# Dallas Back to School 2015 (Aug. 16, 2015)



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2015)

A thread for this event did not exist, so here's one. :tu 

Date:
*Sunday*, August 16th, 2015

Location:
Episcopal School of Dallas
4100 Merrell Road (the school has two campuses, please be sure to go to this address)
Dallas, Texas, 75229

Events:
2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 3x3x3 One-Handed, Pyraminx, Skewb, Megaminx

Registration has already filled the 55 competitor cap.

Practice up!


----------



## danvosk (Aug 9, 2015)

gonna be therrr


----------

